

SVD Recommendation System in Ruby - getp
http://www.igvita.com/2007/01/15/svd-recommendation-system-in-ruby/

======
ekzept
yeah, it's cool, except the article has a number of mistakes, corrected at
<http://ekzept.livejournal.com/185329.html>

------
FiReaNG3L
This is kinda old news; what I would want to see is a framework incorporating
persistent and updatable on the fly SVD recommendation / latent semantic
indexing.

~~~
aswanson
Try this one:
[http://www.ee.bilkent.edu.tr/~signal/defevent/papers/cr1062....](http://www.ee.bilkent.edu.tr/~signal/defevent/papers/cr1062.pdf)

